# What is the best flat iron spray?



## meiling (Oct 6, 2006)

what are your fave flat iron protection sprays? how much does yours cost? etc etc etc. thanks!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 6, 2006)

I have the one by VO5, its the only one ive bought so i cant really compare it to anything else. I think it was like $3.99.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

Since I don't use a flat iron much at all, I don't own one, but I plan on getting one ASAP. A lot of girls like the one that Chi makes.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 6, 2006)

I have Aquage Beyond Shine spray ($14 for 5 oz.) and Rusk Thermal Str8 Protective flat iron spray ($17 for 8 oz.) and like them both.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2006)

I use either:

CHI 44 Iron Guard

StraightSexyHair Smooth n' Seal or

HealthySexyHair Soya Want Flat Hair? Flat Iron spray

all work well


----------



## rodenbach (Oct 6, 2006)

I also like the Alberta VO5 spray. It's the only one I've used, but it seems to work well and it's dirt cheap.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Oct 6, 2006)

I really like nexxuss heat protexx - it's so light and smells really good


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 8, 2006)

I use the CHI Iron Guard-- it was 20$ CND. I like it , controls frizzies as well.


----------



## karv07 (Jun 18, 2011)

[SIZE=11pt]I use Pro Naturals Moroccan Oil Hair Treatment with Heat Protector, it helps strenghten the hair that's prone to breakage, splitting or snapping off, gently smoothes the hair and form a protective mist on surface against heat damage, reduces friction from brushing and helps prevent further damage.  it costs around $ 40 . It is really good, my hair looks amazing with it. Love it!! [/SIZE]


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use the CHI Iron Guard-- it was 20$ CND. I like it , controls frizzies as well.



I use the CHI too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 18, 2011)

My daughter has been using TRESemme' Thermal Creations Heat Protection Spray for a couple of years now and absolutely loves it. It keeps her ends from frying and keeps her hair soft and shiny. What I love?  The price!!  It's beyond reasonable for how well it works.  $5.00!  That's it!!


----------



## Amber204 (Jun 19, 2011)

Paul Mitchell finishing spray $15

AG setting spray $15


----------

